# First TSD rally



## tolley (Jul 25, 2003)

Well me and my friend figured we'd give it a shot last weekend. The Dakota Sunflower Rally. It was fun as hell. We took his '98 imprezza wagon (he drove, I was the navie.). We didn't worry about timing too much, just mostly tried to stay on course, so we maxed out almost every control. I just thought I'd say that if anyone even has the slightest interrest in doing a rally, go for it, and you won't be disappointed. I think that even though we didn't do too great, it was still a blast, and the next few rallies that I plan on doing in the future will hopefully turn out better.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Amen brother. I have only run in one TSD rally (and came last) but it was the most fun I had in a long time. Blasting through the forest while trying to stay on course is always interesting.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Glad you had fun. It's a good first step on the rally ladder, wait until the winter when they have some icy roads to play on!


----------



## tolley (Jul 25, 2003)

Oh yeah, that would be a blast. But the thing is, If I want to continue rallying, I'm going to have to do a lot of traveling... I live in North Dakota, and this was the first rally EVER here. I've talked to the guy that put it on and he said that he might be putting on a couple smaller rallies this next year, which would be great practice, but it is still going to only be a couple events...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Is it under SCCA or an independent sanction?

Yeah, it doesn't look like there's too much going on in North Dakota, you might have to head into Minn & Wisconsin if you get addicted.

The best you can do though is support your local events and help the sport grow.

How was scoring done? 1/10th minute or 1/100th?


----------



## tolley (Jul 25, 2003)

Yeah it was a SCCA sanctioned rally. The scoring was done by 1/100 of a minute. It was a national rally, there were teams from California, Pennsylvania, Michigan, and whatnot. But yeah, I'd have to go to Minnesota or Wisconsin, If I ever got serious. I think that It would be fun to get into pro/club rally, but the cost is what gets me...


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

tolley said:


> *Yeah it was a SCCA sanctioned rally. The scoring was done by 1/100 of a minute. It was a national rally, there were teams from California, Pennsylvania, Michigan, and whatnot. But yeah, I'd have to go to Minnesota or Wisconsin, If I ever got serious. I think that It would be fun to get into pro/club rally, but the cost is what gets me... *


I refer you to this thread:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27278


----------



## tolley (Jul 25, 2003)

Yeah I saw that thread earlier. But I heard that you also needed a 5 point saftey harness and a roll cage. Is that true? At least that's what one of the guys told me after the rally when I was talking to him....


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I've never figured out how a team can drive for 6 hours in some of those SCCA events and only have about 2 seconds of penalties. Crazy. I know they have computers, but, wow.

Yes, you need a lot of prep in the car, including a cage a harnesses, to start as a driver. But, if you can settle on co-driving to get your foot in the door, you don't have to spend the money on that stuff, because it isn't your car. If you find the right team, like I have, you won't even have to pay the entry fees.

Just be ready to work long hours on the car, helping to prep it for events.

For the longest time I wanted to make the leap from TSD to Performance rally, but the cost of car prep discouraged me. Finally I thought about just getting into it as a co-driver. Less initial cost, and you get a solid foundation in rallying. Good luck in whatever route you go.


----------

